# Transfer in pursuit of Happiness



## TheLycan (May 6, 2022)

SO i am working overnights inbound and  working close to 40 hours a week at my location. Due to a change in my life i am considering moving to the other side of my state which is  2 hours away to pursue happiness. I have visited the area before and know of a target down there but have yet to visit that location. I was wondering what the procedure would be for a possible transfer and are there any prerequisites needed before attempting this? or like do i have to re apply or what?  my concern is my stable set schedule gets affected by attempting this.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2022)

Welcome!
There maybe not overnight store where you are going to. Ask questions.


----------



## NKG (May 6, 2022)

You need your STL blessing.


----------



## TheLycan (May 7, 2022)

NKG said:


> You need your STL blessing.


thats sounds funny when you put it that way lmao. but lol like the hell i do lmao.


----------

